# Thermalright LGA1151 Spacer soll vor CPU-Schäden schützen



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Thermalright LGA1151 Spacer soll vor CPU-Schäden schützen*

					Thermalright führt auf seiner Produktseite den LGA1151 Spacer als Maßnahme gegen physische Schäden bei Skylake-Prozessoren durch das dünnere Substrat. Mit dem Zwischenstück hat die Sockelhalterung ringsherum Kontakt zur CPU und nicht nur über die beiden Außenpunkte. Einwirkende Kräfte sollen sich so besser verteilen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Thermalright LGA1151 Spacer soll vor CPU-Schäden schützen*


----------



## The_Searcher (1. März 2016)

*AW: Thermalright LGA1151 Spacer soll vor CPU-Schäden schützen*

@ PCGH
Wäre es möglich das Teil auf seine Funktionalität zu testen?

Wollte eigentlich nicht ein anderer Hersteller etwas ähnliches auf den Markt bringen?


----------



## gorgeous188 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Thermalright LGA1151 Spacer soll vor CPU-SchÃ¤den schÃ¼tzen*

Zur Erinnerung nochmal die Stellungnahme von Thermalright:

_Update vom 02.12.2015: Thermalright      

Thermalright hat zur Sicherheit nicht nur die eigenen Konstruktionen überprüft, sondern zusätzlich auch Praxiserfahrungen von OEM-Herstellern eingeholt. Das Fazit: Probleme mit Macho & Co sind nicht bekannt, auch wenn die zum Teil sehr großen Thermalright-Kühler beim Transport berücksichtigt werden müssen.

    Bei der Entwicklung unserer Kühler und der entsprechenden Montagesets wird mit größter Sorgfalt gearbeitet. Der Anpressdruck ist genau vordefiniert und orientiert sich an den Vorgaben der CPU-Hersteller. Nach Rücksprache mit unseren Partnern in der Systemintegration und im Fachhandel können wir zudem feststellen, dass dort im Zusammenhang mit Thermalright-Kühlern erwartungsgemäß keinerlei Probleme bekannt sind.

    Thermalright empfiehlt bereits seit Jahren, vor dem Transport von Systemen mit besonders schwerem Kühler diesen zu demontieren, da sich die hier wirkenden Kräfte nicht genau kalkulieren lassen. Diese Vorsichtsmaßnahme sollte jeder User ergreifen, da bei einem Sturz oder dem unsachgemäßen Umgang mit einem solchen System Schäden nie auszuschließen sind._

Skylake: Kuhler konnen Sockel-1151-CPUs beschadigen [Update: Stellungnahmen zu hohen Anpressdrucken] - Reaktionen von Anbietern

_Update vom 12.12.2015: Stellungnahme von Thermalright      

Der hohe Anpressdruck des Macho Rev.B wird mit einem Halterungsdesign begründet, dass auch die höher spezifzierten Sockel-2011- und -2011-v3-CPUs abdeckt. Bislang habe es auch mit Sockel-1151-Prozessoren keine Probleme gegeben, Thermalright bereitet trotzdem ein Nachrüstkit mit Abstandshaltern vor, dass in Kürze über den deutschen Distributor PC-Cooling verfügbar sein wird._

Skylake: Kuhler konnen Sockel-1151-CPUs beschadigen [Update: Stellungnahmen zu hohen Anpressdrucken] - Zusammenfassung und eigene Messungen

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich mag meinen Macho, und empfehle ihn auch sehr gerne.
Wundert mich nur, dass jetzt doch nachgebessert wird. War das gemeint mit "Abstandhalter"?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. März 2016)

*AW: Thermalright LGA1151 Spacer soll vor CPU-Schäden schützen*

Die (bisherige?) Nachrüstlösung besteht einfach aus vier circa 1 mm dicken Unterlegscheiben, die zwischen Mainboard und Distanzhülsen gelegt werden. Dadurch wird die Halteplatte nicht so weit heruntergezogen und übt eine deutlich schwächere Kraft auf Kühler und CPU aus.


----------



## ToflixGamer (14. März 2016)

*AW: Thermalright LGA1151 Spacer soll vor CPU-Schäden schützen*

Kann man das Ding auch als Sicherheitsmaßnahme für andere Kühler nutzen?

Ich hab den Brocken Eco... scheint zwar nicht anfällig zu sein, aber vorsichtshalber würd ich das Ding dennoch nutzen, falls möglich.


----------



## Mosla (14. März 2016)

*AW: Thermalright LGA1151 Spacer soll vor CPU-Schäden schützen*

Also ich hab vor kurzem mein neues System eingerichtet und hatte mir schon vorher die speziellen Unterlegscheiben vom deutschen Thermalright-Vertrieb kostenlos zuschicken lassen. Nach ein paar Tagen, genauer gesagt heute, hab ich den Kühler entfernt und mir den 6700K angeschaut. Alles im grünen Bereich. Auch habe ich die Schrauben nur Fingerfest angezogen. Dies sollte man schon beachten. Der Macho kühlt den Skylake wirklich hervorragend und Übertaktungspontenzial ist genug vorhanden


----------



## Telenox (14. März 2016)

*AW: Thermalright LGA1151 Spacer soll vor CPU-Schäden schützen*

Laut Support von Thermalright  , kann man den Spacer auf für andere Kühler nutzen.Hier ; 1151 Support Spacer


----------



## Thermalright-Support (15. März 2016)

*AW: Thermalright LGA1151 Spacer soll vor CPU-Schäden schützen*



Telenox schrieb:


> Laut Support von Thermalright  , kann man den Spacer auf für andere Kühler nutzen.Hier ; 1151 Support Spacer



Um genau zu sein, kann man die Spacer auch problemlos für alle Kühler einsetzen - bei Bedarf sogar für Kühler anderer Hersteller.


----------



## duke999 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Thermalright LGA1151 Spacer soll vor CPU-Schäden schützen*

Wie genau komm ich jetzt an den Spacer ran? Ich besitze noch einen der ersten Thermalright Silver Arrow und will mir demnächst einen i7 6700k anschaffen.
Würde den Kühler gern weiterverweden.
Auf MF und Alternate finde ich nichts. Auf der Thermalright-Seite finde ich den Spacer zwar, kann ihn aber nicht bestellen.
Ich nehme an, dass hier per Mail angefragt werden muss?!


----------

